# Preferred Faux products



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Just curious to see what you all like to use, brand/product wise.

Reason I ask is that from what I understand Sherwin is discontinuing their faux finish lineup (faux impressions), except for their waterbased glaze (which sucks anyway).


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Oil glaze- Ben moore Alkyd Glaze
I still prefer oil for all the woodgraining I do,stries and parchments.

Water Based Glaze- Faux Effects Gold Line Clear,in a pinch I will use Golden Glaze Medium
I use these for blended sponges(ragging), dry brush effects,sometimes as an extender for paint.The FFX stays open long enough to do a strie.

Metallics-any type of dutch metal leaf such as copper,aluminum,fake gold I get from Sepp Leaf in NY, well and the real stuff,too. They have great customer service.

If I need a metallic paint,it is usually Modern Masters. But I also mix my own metallic mediums using mica powders,which can go into any clear base.

Sometimes I still use an old standby Crescent powder 8000 mixed in Minwax Polycrylic as an acceptable fake gold treatment to paint on say egg and dart crown molding.

Can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the input.

What are your thoughts on McCloskey products?

I haven't had much success with waterbased glaze so almost everything is done in oil for like color washes.

I too use crescent bronze powders, but I'm debating the cost for doing large areas like ceilings etc. Something tells me the modern masters paint or even crescent makes their own metallic paint, might be a better bet after solvent cleanup etc. I didn't have much success with powders and polycrylic, seemed like it wanted to seperate for some odd reason. So I switched to shellac and it's worked well so far.

I see you didn't mention any Venetian lines, fake or real. Sherwin had a pretty decent fake one, good open time and flow...but seems like that line is out. So back to valspar I guess. Modern Masters is pretty good I hear, but expensive compared to the others.


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> Thanks for the input. What are your thoughts on McCloskey products? I haven't had much success with waterbased glaze so almost everything is done in oil for like color washes.
> 
> I see you didn't mention any Venetian lines, fake or real. Sherwin had a pretty decent fake one, good open time and flow...but seems like that line is out. So back to valspar I guess. Modern Masters is pretty good I hear, but expensive compared to the others.


Where are you finding McCloskey? I have used their mocha glaze and every now and then I have to touch up an old finish I've done and hoard the 3.5 remaining quarts I have, lol. Actually they are Valspar... But same thing/color. As I said on another thread, I also had to add an extender and/or faux effect aqua glaze. Lowes no longer carries it and somewhere I read I can order a case of it? 

I've never tried Modern Masters glaze or VP. Faux Effects has some beautiful Plasters. They go on like butter. I could never get the SW VP to burnish well. Faux Effects glaze is sooo much better than McCloskeys or Valspar or SW.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Where on earth do you find McCloskey's? I haven't seen them in years. We used to use their flatting oil.

Now I mix my own, seven parts mineral spirits to one part cheap vegetable oil.

Or sometimes I just dump a splash of vegetable oil in the glaze.

For texture paint I have always used Behr Smooth Texture Paint. I haven't done a texture job since 2012, I hope they still make it.

I don't use synthetic VP's. I buy the real deal from Atova. They have several lines that perform well and are actually pretty user friendly. They will tint product for you, for a fee of course. They also have great customer service.

I have never tried the FFX Vps. I get not so great service from them and a few times I have gotten pre colored products from them that did not match up,so I'm not willing to test some of their stuff.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> Where on earth do you find McCloskey's? I haven't seen them in years.




Surprise!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Just kidding. I actually can order it from Dun Edwards etc. I stock piled about 10 gallons of it so far.

Boys in blue tint it for me.


----------

